# well today went a little better



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I went out again today. I switched over to the 40gr VMax's again and got the edge sighted in. Ended up getting 2 coyotes and 1 porkypine(I know I can't spell) Its a good thing that porky was slow because it took me 3 shots to get the range figured out. He was right around the 500 yard mark so I was happy that I got him hit at all. Sorry I only got pictures of the one coyote.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on a good day afield poe. Nice shooting at 500yds though.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great going man! Was it a long walk with that guy? I see you have him setup to drag LOL!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah it was far enough for him to. The other coyote that I don't have pictures of was also a long shot and I had to put a second one in him so he stayed in the field. Hides arn't all that great anymore so I didn't think it was worth the walk for him or the porky.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What you did not toss porky in your jacket ?

500 yards...good shooting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. and great shooting, tie old porky on your harrows.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Was your coyote male or female and about how much does that one weigh. Just curious. Great shooting!!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

female and it was a smaller one just 25 pounds


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice shooting wow 500 yards that is out there. Congrats on the two yotes and the porky can't believe you didn't just walk out there and throw him over your shoulder.







Congrats again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree PH, 500 yds is a long way to even see a porcupine. [little smiley guy with binoculars]


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

haha Yeah when I seen him I was walking out to get this coyote and I actually thought it was another coyote slowly walking down a hill. It wasn't until I looked through the scope that I seen it was a porky. But the shooting wasn't that fantastic like i said it took 3 shots to just make contact and then one more to finish him off. there was hardly any wind out at all wich also made things a little easier. Im no sniper by any means.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting man!! The Porcupine Prolly had some Sticking Points Is Why you didnt get him!! Congrats on them Both!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

poe said:


> haha Yeah when I seen him I was walking out to get this coyote and I actually thought it was another coyote slowly walking down a hill. It wasn't until I looked through the scope that I seen it was a porky. But the shooting wasn't that fantastic like i said it took 3 shots to just make contact and then one more to finish him off. there was hardly any wind out at all wich also made things a little easier. Im no sniper by any means.


A porcupine sized moving target at 500yds is good shooting my friend.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Poe with all that snow still on the ground I would think your hides would still be heavy. Here in Texas a prime fur would be like your dogs with sun screen and shorts. Good shooting on the porky arent they about the size of a raccoon?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice shooting thats a pretty coyote! 40gr v-max at 500! is it a .223 or .250? Thats a lot of velocity lost at 500. a 50gr .223 @ 3300fps, drops 48'' @ 500. Guys thats something to think about. So Poe







Nice Poke!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah the hides are not to bad but they are going down slowly. On average porkies are pretty close to the same size as a raccoon and I was shooting a 22-250.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you have that 40gr bullet going about 4000+ ?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't have a cronograph but It should be just shy of 4000.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry I went and doubled checked my load and if the data is corect on IMR's website I should actually be just over 4000.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

hummm what is your load?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sounds right, faster velocities are certainly possible 4200 but accuracy may not be there.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't have my book on me but if I remember corectly it is 35 grains of IMR 3031.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah 3031 should top out at about 36-37gr and 4250fps or so if I remember correctly. Thats with a 40gr nosler BT. I think you can push the 36gr Barnes VG's to 4300+. that is lightning fast.

Double check this data if you plan to load it please.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I am getting half inch groups out of my edge with this load so I am pretty happy with that. I think I may try loading up some shells with varget sometime just to see if I can get groups a lil tighter but I think half inch is pretty good out of a budget rifle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't be complaining about that from a more expensive rifle.


----------

